# Strange Feather Presentation



## pidgepidge79 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello. I work with a non-for-profit group and often take in wild pigeons that are non-releasable. I recently received one with poor feathers (retained sheaths, greasy appearance) and thicken nails. It looks very much like PBFD (I know, pigeons aren't psittacines ) Any ideas?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I have a sparrow with feathers exactly the same. He has been like that since found as a youngster 2 years ago. Slight improvement over the years, but doesn't look like he will fully recover. All you can do is give a good vitamin supplement.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Marina B said:


> I have a sparrow with feathers exactly the same. He has been like that since found as a youngster 2 years ago. Slight improvement over the years, but doesn't look like he will fully recover. All you can do is give a good vitamin supplement.


Hello, This bird has some kind of sickness, disease or deficiency causing that condition. 
Its not going help just giving him a good vitamin supplement, the bird needs to have a blood test to determine the problem, the bird needs to be checked out by a Vet to determine the correct coarse of action.
No bird should have to live in that condition.


----------



## pidgepidge79 (Dec 13, 2021)

Marina B said:


> I have a sparrow with feathers exactly the same. He has been like that since found as a youngster 2 years ago. Slight improvement over the years, but doesn't look like he will fully recover. All you can do is give a good vitamin supplement.


I was wondering whether it could be nutritional or genetics. The only other option is a virus (maybe circovirus) but I just don't know. Other than looking like he does, he is eating well and acting normally. He was dosed with ivermectin on intake, should I treat him with something else in case it is a parasite issue?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

pidgepidge79 said:


> I was wondering whether it could be nutritional or genetics. The only other option is a virus (maybe circovirus) but I just don't know. Other than looking like he does, he is eating well and acting normally. He was dosed with ivermectin on intake, should I treat him with something else in case it is a parasite issue?


Hello,
I guess you can't afford to take her to a vet, just coming up with possible theories is not helping the situation.
If you really care about this bird it should be evaluated by a professional to determine the correct coarse of action.

Good Luck


----------



## pidgepidge79 (Dec 13, 2021)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> I guess you can't afford to take her to a vet, just coming up with possible theories is not helping the situation.
> If you really care about this bird it should be evaluated by a professional to determine the correct coarse of action.
> 
> Good Luck


I am an authorized rehabber and the pigeon has been seen by our team. It has been vetted and treated for the most common conditions, but it has everyone perplexed as to a final diagnosis. This is why I reached out to the people on this site. Sometimes you need another perspective to help you unravel a mystery. Assuming that I am not willing (or able) to seek treatment simply because I am interested in continuing the conversation is very judgmental and, in my opinion, goes against the fundamental purpose of this group ~ to help.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

pidgepidge79 said:


> I am an authorized rehabber and the pigeon has been seen by our team. It has been vetted and treated for the most common conditions, but it has everyone perplexed as to a final diagnosis. This is why I reached out to the people on this site. Sometimes you need another perspective to help you unravel a mystery. Assuming that I am not willing (or able) to seek treatment simply because I am interested in continuing the conversation is very judgmental and, in my opinion, goes against the fundamental purpose of this group ~ to help.


Well, You got my perspective, and its basically for the well being of the bird.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Most rescue groups are struggling financially and vets are expensive. Let us know how he is doing. Recovery might be slow if this is due to lack of nutrients. Please don't give up on him.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,
So, I guess your saying the cause is a genetic defect due to inbreeding?
I've never heard of that, but I guess anything is possible.


----------

